# North Bergen, NJ - How much are my plows worth?



## perez23 (Sep 5, 2020)

I am curious to know what my plows are worth. I have one Western 7'6 ultra mount plow with wire harness and mount for a ram. That plow works great and has slight rust. My 2nd plow is a 7foot sport duty Boss with wire harness and mount for a jeep the plow works great and has little to no rust. My 3rd plow is a 6foot Snowdogg with wire harness and mount for a jeep, the plow works great and has slight rust. Just wanted to know what i can ask for each plow. Not sure on the year of the plows.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

without pictures, no way of even guessing


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

how old are they >?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Not much info here.,,


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

I’m might be interested in the one for the jeep I’m 20 mins from you text me 201-456-5900


----------

